# Substrate



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Which one is the best? (In your opinion)

Yeah for plants.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

For plants? Really, any of the plant-specific substrates are fine. I love fluorite, but I'm sure that others have their favourites


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This topic has been asked on this site alone several times.

Research is the key...............


----------

